# Do You Have  A Pen Press?



## crokett (Sep 23, 2013)

I have been using my bench vise to assemble pens. The problem is that it has just enough travel to fit a longer pen like the nib end of Euro, and it doesn't leave any room for plastic or such to cover the jaws.  Tape works, sort of. I am thinking about getting a press. Are they any faster than a vise?


----------



## hazmat74 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been using one of these and have had zero problems. The jaws are rubber, so no need to retrofit something to them.

12" Ratchet Bar Clamp/Spreader


----------



## navycop (Sep 23, 2013)

+1 on the ratchet bar clamp. I have an arbor press but usually reach for the clamp anyway.


----------



## Si90 (Sep 23, 2013)

Bench vice for me and if the pen is too long then I use my Drill press - I know before anyone says!


----------



## co_goose (Sep 23, 2013)

I picked up one if these and made some wood pads for the jaws.  I like the control with the screw.

24" Aluminum Bar Clamp


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 23, 2013)

My wood working vise (Wilton) would probably fit two completed pens end to end.  I guess they are all different sizes.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm getting ready to turn a couple of MT2 inserts for the head and tail stock to use as a pen press.  Lots of power *and control *using the tail stock to press the parts together ... AND nothing to buy.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a pen press as I feel that it gives you the best control over the force being used. With the drill press, lathe, clamps etc you can't feel when you hit resistance that may crack the blank if you keep pressing. I have had this one for about 9 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## raar25 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have broken plenty of those HF clamps. I made my own press.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 23, 2013)

IMO!!!!!

Mounting on the wall, as shown by Whaler, makes it a MUCH better tool!!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a pen press too for the control of force aspect. The wall mounted version shown above is a great idea. I will try that. I took the fabric chair leg bottoms with peel offs (small) and apply them to the ram. This protects the ram from marring the metal finish on pen parts.
__________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 23, 2013)

I used my drill press for years.  Recently had to do a couple demos, so I bought a press. (I think it is a Milescraft.)  I find the press gives me better control for zeroing in 7mm transmissions.  For normal assembly operations though (finial, nib, center bands), they both work about the same. The portability is the big selling point for me.  I have also used clamps and vises. They work okay but I had problems keeping everything together and straight.


----------



## Pjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

I modified one of these with Azex as the pads.

Google Image Result for http://www.managemylife.com/images/18562/original/Craftsman_Drill_Press_Stand_25921.jpg%3F1335298299


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 23, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> I'm getting ready to turn a couple of MT2 inserts for the head and tail stock to use as a pen press.  Lots of power *and control *using the tail stock to press the parts together ... AND nothing to buy.


good idea...but...then you'll have to remove whatever you have on the spindle and in the tailstock every time you need to press something.

then maybe knock out your inserts and put them back on.

frugal, yes

time-efficient...no.


----------



## monark88 (Sep 23, 2013)

crokett said:


> I have been using my bench vise to assemble pens. The problem is that it has just enough travel to fit a longer pen like the nib end of Euro, and it doesn't leave any room for plastic or such to cover the jaws.  Tape works, sort of. I am thinking about getting a press. Are they any faster than a vise?




A one ton arbor press from HF.


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Same for me*



Whaler said:


> I use a pen press as I feel that it gives you the best control over the force being used. With the drill press, lathe, clamps etc you can't feel when you hit resistance that may crack the blank if you keep pressing. I have had this one for about 9 years and it's still going strong.



I have been using this same style for about 13 years now works wonderful. Also got a setup for my lathe a few years ago and have never used it.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 23, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> I'm getting ready to turn a couple of MT2 inserts for the head and tail stock to use as a pen press.  Lots of power *and control *using the tail stock to press the parts together ... AND nothing to buy.



Been doing it this way for years, best control ever.

Lin


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 23, 2013)

Like John, I made a couple of maple inserts for the lathe and covered the ends with leather.  About a 1/2" tenon on a 3/4 piece of round stock.  One fits in the headstock chuck and the other in a jacobs chuck in the tail stock.


----------



## crokett (Sep 23, 2013)

monark88 said:


> crokett said:
> 
> 
> > A one ton arbor press from HF.
> ...


----------



## GrahamColwell (Sep 23, 2013)

I use a small bench top drill press...  2 modifications.

1 - I have a 1/4" bolt chucked into the press, and a piece of Corian glued to the bolt head...  So the part that presses is smooth and flat.
2 - I have a "Stairstep" of 3 pieces of 3/4" MDF glued together...  So there is a step 3/4 " up from drill table, 1 1/2" and 2 1/4 ".   This way I use the top step when pushing in tips or finials, bottom for transmissions...  No need to change height of press, and the steps are smooth and flat.

Works great.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 23, 2013)

HF arbor press for me too


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 23, 2013)

*Here's a look at mine!*



Clik on the pic to make it larger!


----------



## HamTurns (Sep 23, 2013)

Whaler said:


> I use a pen press as I feel that it gives you the best control over the force being used. With the drill press, lathe, clamps etc you can't feel when you hit resistance that may crack the blank if you keep pressing. I have had this one for about 9 years and it's still going strong.


 
I like your wall mount idea, I've got to give that a try. I bet it helps keep the parts more easily aligned, letting gravity help.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## commercialbuilder (Sep 23, 2013)

I have used several different systems but I like the bench vise best of all. mine is a smaller vise but the jaws open 6" and I glued a piece of 3/8" rubber on each jaw and it works great. I like the control of the screw mechanism you have with it.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Do You Have A Pen Press?*

I tried the hand squeeze type clamp, drill press and HF 1Ton Arbor then decided to make me a screw type press for better control of pressing.  I have been real pleased with that.

Ray


----------



## monark88 (Sep 23, 2013)

crokett said:


> monark88 said:
> 
> 
> > crokett said:
> ...


----------



## jsolie (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a couple of delrin #2 MT inserts and use my lathe.  I haven't used my bench vise since.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got a quick release woodworking vise from Rockler, with scrap oak added to the jaws. It works great for all of my assembly needs.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 23, 2013)

I use an arbor press as well


----------



## monark88 (Sep 23, 2013)

I used this pen press from Rockler, when I first started out making pens about 5/6 years ago.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18062&site=ROCKLER

I think I paid $59 or $69 on sale. I still use it for drilling blanks. Not worth the $99.99 price right now, IMHO


----------



## mvande21 (Sep 23, 2013)

Be creative with the clamps you can buy.  Go to Mcmaster.com and search under clamps or toggle clamps.  You can for sure make something for under $20.


----------

